# Knicks getting beasted by Boston right now.



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celtics are currently up 65-38 right now on the Knicks.

I wonder how long Lenny will be in charge before he gets the ax.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Penny Hardaway DNP.

The leader isnt great to begin with, dont blame on Lenny Wilkens!


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

I think the Knicks could learn from their sporting brethren (the New York football Giants) by bringing in a stickler as head coach. Lenny Wilkins is a players' coach, which is fine in certain situations. However, with so many personalities on this team, we need someone who isn't as lax. We need a good kick in the butt.

This is why I was so disappointed when we didn't hire Mike Fratello last year.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I think it's disgusting if this group, some who are hometown guys, many with family in attendance, all with something to prove, can't get up for a hugely hyped home opener without someone sticking a cattle prod up their butt.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah, I heard Crawford bought a bunch of tickets for his family to see him play at MSG


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I think it's disgusting if this group, some who are hometown guys, many with family in attendance, all with something to prove, can't get up for a hugely hyped home opener without someone sticking a cattle prod up their butt.


That's true, but with so many big-name players on our team, it is absolutely vital for everyone to know their role. 

Lenny Wilkins has never struck me as someone who could allot specific roles to his players. He just seems too nice and laid-back. Just look at his last year in Toronto...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicks Junkie</b>!
> 
> 
> That's true, but with so many big-name players on our team, it is absolutely vital for everyone to know their role.
> ...


yeah, Vince Carter was able to ajust hismelf by his great catch and shoot game, off the ball game. Can your loser of the team Marbury do that?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> That's true, but with so many big-name players on our team, it is absolutely vital for everyone to know their role.
> 
> Lenny Wilkins has never struck me as someone who could allot specific roles to his players. He just seems too nice and laid-back. Just look at his last year in Toronto...


Toronto hasn't exactly has a wealth of talent or health the last few years. Last year their team was decimated by injuries.

I still think Lenny is the right guy because this team is built around two low-key PGs (Marbury and Crawford) and Lenny is a low-key PG who was a true leader. He wasn't just a team captain, like Steph, he was a team captain who led his team to a championship, went into the hall as the 2nd highest assist leader, was a player coach, has coached every team he ever played for and coached a team to a championship. He is a consumate quiet leader and as such is a good role model for our franchise players.

The other guy contemplated was Fratello, and he's very emotive, but he didn't win any more than Lenny. Fratello's career win percent is .55 and Lenny's is .54. Fratello had one season better than 55 wins (57) while Lenny has had 5. Etc. IOW, No reason to believe he'd be better.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

despite being emotional and histrionic and all that, I won't jump to conclusions about this team after two games, even if one is the home opener, but i do agree with son of oakley that was a disgusting display of nonintensity overall, given the setting and opponent. furthermore, i will decide not about the team but about a player. TT and I are through--never loved him, but loved the physique and skillset and the streaky flashes when he impersonated our hopes for him. but he just stands around out there, turns the ball over, drives into traffic, doesn't rebound or weakside help. the guy's most intense moments as a Knick were in the press when he decided kenyon Martin-basjing was his profession. I'm sick of being tempted by him, I don't think he cares, and I don't think he'll ever put it together for more than a 5 game stretch. now, i understand that his numbers aren't awful, that if you have serious players at other positions he can be your 3 no problem, but numbers don't indicate basketball IQ and decision-making, which are what matter in the last 3 minutes of a playoff game whether you're the 1st or 4th option on your team (bc you'll touch the ball regardless) and this boy just has no magic in him.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Keith Van Horn - 22 points 14 rebounds


Tim - 6 points and 2 rebounds

Nazr- 4 points and 1 rebound

and penny has hamstring problems.

this is unbelievable, especially since we played great against minnesota. we live and die with Stephon Marbury and Crawfords scoring. Jamal was off, and steph didnt have a great game either.

the thing that bothers me about jamal, is that he doesnt take it to the basket when hes off. steph does.

im gonna hibernate til thanksgiving, when Houstons supposed to come back. then we'll have some consistency.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I could have sworn I said something about Boston being better than NY, and being scoffed at.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you werent scoffed at...you actually said that the stars on boston were better than ny..i.e. pierce,payton,davis>marbury,jc,tt...you also said the bench was better...But when i asked you if you then thought the celtics were better than the knicks,you never ever answered...

no guts,no glory


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> But when i asked you if you then thought the celtics were better than the knicks,you never ever answered...
> 
> no guts,no glory


Wtf?

Rashidi: Jordan/Pippen/Grant > Ewing/Starks/Oakley

truth: Are you saying that the Bulls are better?

The next day.

Rashidi: The Bulls stomped the Knicks.

truth: Yeah but you never said they were better.

Do > and < have some sort of special meaning to you that I'm not aware of? If I say Celtic stars > Knick stars and Celtic bench > Knick bench, shouldn't things start clicking in your head? Or were you waiting for me to say that the Knicks are better because Lenny Wilkins coaching >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Doc Rivers?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

rashidi you imbecile..As usual you are trying to play monday morning quarterback and once again you NEVER said the Celts were better than the Knicks..And i will post your quotes and my responce..


And if you havent figured it out yet,just because one team has better players doesnt mean its the better team..You cant be this dumb..well maybe......

Rashidi on the Celts vs Knicks



> They are deep, younger than the Knicks, have have a better star player though.





> Pierce/Payton/Davis > Marbury/Crawford/TT





> LaFrentz/Blount > Sweetney/KT





> The benches are fairly equal.


and then you ramble and ramble..So knowing you never make definitive statements that you can be held to,I wrote for you



> So,clearly you are saying the Celtics are a better team than the Knicks..


I then said definitively



> Interesting...i am not agreeing or disagreeing with you,but I am saying the knicks will have a better record and its becuse the C's wont have chemistry,and i think the knicks will


You rambled some more,and NEVER said anything about the better team

I then asked



> Rashidi,do you think Boston will finish ahead of the Knicks??? yes or No??


Simple question..and this is exaxtly your answer



Thats right,as usual you ducked the question like you always do..And if you think the team with the most talented players wins automaticaly,you know nothing about team sports

Oh,and lets try it one more time...Wiil the Celtics have a better record than the Knicks???


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth...*

Should have never made THE trade. Using Rashidi's language.....KVH>TT and Nazr. Come on...admit it. The pasty skinned PF that resides in Bucks country is still far and away more consistent than TT...playoffs notwithstanding.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>inapparent</b>!
> despite being emotional and histrionic and all that, I won't jump to conclusions about this team after two games, even if one is the home opener, but i do agree with son of oakley that was a disgusting display of nonintensity overall, given the setting and opponent. furthermore, i will decide not about the team but about a player. TT and I are through--never loved him, but loved the physique and skillset and the streaky flashes when he impersonated our hopes for him. but he just stands around out there, turns the ball over, drives into traffic, doesn't rebound or weakside help. the guy's most intense moments as a Knick were in the press when he decided kenyon Martin-basjing was his profession. I'm sick of being tempted by him, I don't think he cares, and I don't think he'll ever put it together for more than a 5 game stretch. now, i understand that his numbers aren't awful, that if you have serious players at other positions he can be your 3 no problem, but numbers don't indicate basketball IQ and decision-making, which are what matter in the last 3 minutes of a playoff game whether you're the 1st or 4th option on your team (bc you'll touch the ball regardless) and this boy just has no magic in him.


 BRILLIANT POST!!!!!!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

After 2 GAMES,it appears that TT is still Mr marshmellow...Trading KVH is no big deal as his D is a s bad as TT's..KVH is definetly more consistent..We need some size and intensity,and perhaps a younger taskmaster coach..

and i am starting to wonder if we have dumbest players in the league,and i am talking about basketball IQ


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*You can't call the Celtics better after one game*

And I am a Celtics fan. They lost their first two games at home (although at least they showed some fight). As a non-biased observer, though, I think I should offer this about your team:

1) I was impressed with Trevor Ariza. Isiah made a nice pick there.

2) Tim Thomas is an embarassment to the great history of the Knickerbockers and the players who went before.

3) Michael Sweetney gives effort. He should play over Vin Baker all the time.

4) All you guys took was jumpers. Aside from Sweetney, nobody even ventured into the paint. That is a recipe for disaster.

I hate Philly, so I'll be rooting for you guys. Oh, and on the KVH-TT argument, I think KVH is LIGHT YEARS ahead of TT in terms of game. I think Isiah could be a racist.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Oh,and lets try it one more time...Wiil the Celtics have a better record than the Knicks???


Didn't the Pacers and Lakers have a better record than the Pistons? I'm not going to base how good a team is by the number of wins they might or might not have at the end of the year. And why should i? People like to dance around the subject everytime I point out that the 03-04 Knicks only won 2 more games than in 02-03.

Since you consider 03-04 to be a vast upgrade over 02-03, try to stay consistent with what you define as better.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> People like to dance around the subject everytime I point out that the 03-04 Knicks only won 2 more games than in 02-03.


I can only speak for myself, but that is because the 03-04 Knicks were really two different teams. Layden's half of the season they were much the same as the 02-03 team, Isiah's half they were radically different. 

The fact of the matter is that Layden's 03-04 team was worse (as evidenced by it's record) than the 02-03 season, while Isiah's was substantially better (as evidenced by it's record).

The true "dance" (euphemism for distortion) is by those, like yourself, who try to diminish the accomplishments of Isiah's half season by averaging it together with Layden's follies and then claiming it only improved by two games over Layden's 02-03 season.

I know it seems complicated for you with the two seasons, and the two half-season, but don't think the rest of us can't follow along and don't see through your manipulations.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> And why should i? People like to dance around the subject everytime I point out that the 03-04 Knicks only won 2 more games than in 02-03.


You have got to be #$%^^% ing kidding..Oak pointed out what should be the obvious..

Look at Laydens Knicks vs Zekes knicks last year..Dont lump them together...

If you call arguing,disputing and shaking our collective heads in disbelief dancing around the subject,then you are an interesting dancer to say the least

And why cant you stop squirming and come out and say The Celts are a better team than the Knicks..Every statement out of you would substantiate it..

Let me make it easier..Who will have a better record??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well the pistons with sheed did have the highest win % in the league.

i have a feeling we lose today, and the nets lose by 25 again. as long as were better then jersey im happy


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

penny,i hope you bet with your head and not over it...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> The fact of the matter is that Layden's 03-04 team was worse (as evidenced by it's record) than the 02-03 season, while Isiah's was substantially better (as evidenced by it's record).


Oh yes, I completely forgot how many times Isiah's faced the best in the league. Nevermind that they only had one quality win in 4 and a half months.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I completely forgot how many times Isiah's faced the best in the league. Nevermind that they only had one quality win in 4 and a half months.



Look pal, you're the one who keeps trying to compare the records, not me. But if you're going to compare you've got to find a way to fairly separate out the two teams within the season. If you can't, and I know I can't, why not do us all a favor and stop bringing it up! 

And then stop "dancing" around the fact that Layden's team went .350 with Houston in the lineup while Isiah's went something like .540 with him largely out. 

Okay?


----------

